
I'm writing a book on Ansible, and I've made $25k before publishing - geerlingguy
https://servercheck.in/blog/25k-book-sales-and-im-almost-ready-publish
======
geerlingguy
Writing a book has been a much longer project than I originally planned, but
the journey has been very rewarding so far. It's a little ironic that, almost
two years into my stint writing this book, I still don't use Ansible for
anything directly related to my day job.

But that's probably one of the reasons I've been able to stay motivated
through the crazy editorial process (which takes half as long as the actual
_writing_ of the book!)—since infrastructure management is a fun hobby instead
of a 9-to-5, I've kept an eye out for new, cool features and different
integrations that I would otherwise miss due to myopic focus.

